# Hough 100 front end loader



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

And me operating it...


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Going to be using that for any snow?


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

nice! Wheres the pusher?


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

couldnt fine anything smaller to grade a back yard?


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*NICE LOOKING MACHINE FOR ITS AGE I USED HAVE AN 1965 H60 BUT IT WAS A MONEY PIT SOLD IT 4 YEARS AGO..........ARE YOU USING IT FOR SNOW?*


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Mysticlandscape;617429 said:


> couldnt fine anything smaller to grade a back yard?


That's what I thought also. Looks a bit overkill to level off a small area.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Can that be in a vid plowing snow this winter?


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice Loader


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

The ol Hough looks to be in decent shape, I know a local construction company that has two Hough H65C's and one H80. The three loaders are low hour units that the company has had since new and mainly see just snow. The Hough's were a good loader in there day, they later became Dresser, a komatsu company. The H100 was a 5 yard machine that later became the Dresser 550 model. (I think)


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Mysticlandscape;617429 said:


> couldnt fine anything smaller to grade a back yard?


that area was small, but the lower part of the yard is probability 20-30 times that size.



nickplowing1972;617451 said:


> *NICE LOOKING MACHINE FOR ITS AGE I USED HAVE AN 1965 H60 BUT IT WAS A MONEY PIT SOLD IT 4 YEARS AGO..........ARE YOU USING IT FOR SNOW?*


nope, its to tired to go through those paces.



tls22;617934 said:


> Can that be in a vid plowing snow this winter?


that machine is a little large for snow.



CAT 245ME;618112 said:


> The ol Hough looks to be in decent shape, I know a local construction company that has two Hough H65C's and one H80. The three loaders are low hour units that the company has had since new and mainly see just snow. The Hough's were a good loader in there day, they later became Dresser, a komatsu company. The H100 was a 5 yard machine that later became the Dresser 550 model. (I think)


Yes, Hough made some great machines, that is why he has it. Actually i believe its his 6th or 7th one. He is a used equipment appraiser/mechanic. does a lot of work for cat. so he always is selling and buying diff machines, but there is always a hough loader around in his yard.


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

There used to be 2 of those runnin around up here doing lots in the winter, but the company now has 644J and a 544H


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Get a hold of me next time that thing's out. I wanna play.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

affekonig;618585 said:


> Get a hold of me next time that thing's out. I wanna play.


yea. pm me your phone number. there is a few of us in the area that hang out.


----------

